
Payments by Apple is Coming - jjude
https://medium.com/p/751a4157031f
======
daughart
Card replacement - my credit and debit cards as well as RFID cards (college
ID, T pass) - is THE killer feature. This is the only feature that would cause
me to switch platforms.

